# Ginkgo biloba 'Todd'



## Elmore (Oct 19, 2005)

Here is a dwarf cultivar of Ginkgo biloba that I have grafted this summer. It is known as 'Todd' or Todd's Witches Broom. It is a new addition to the many cultivars that I am working with. So far it shows very small leaves and a tight compact habit. In the first image notice the larger normal size leaves on the plant behind the grafted plant. The second photo shows two grafted 'Todd'.


----------



## Ax-man (Oct 20, 2005)

Hey Elmore,

Are Gingko's easy or hard when it comes getting a successful union after grafting?? 

Are the Todd's bud grafted or did you use another form of grafting???

I have played around with budding on Norway Maple and common Green Ash trying to get free cultivars from a few parent trees we have, no big success story with very few good takes. We also are not set-up with the proper facilities either for a the after care of grafted trees. At least I got a feel for the knife and an eye for the details needed for a good union, from the experience.

I have been reading your posts recommending grafted Gingko's as good replacement trees and can see your point. My own relationship with Gingko's has been they are a much tougher tree than they appear and can tolerate abuses better than some of the more popular trees in the market place.

Larry


----------



## kf_tree (Oct 20, 2005)

i estmated a job last week where the owner wanted us to remove all the ginko fruit from his tree. i told him 600.00 and he could keep the fuit. it wasn't that big and i could reach the whole tree with the bucket so i went a little high since i had no idea how long it would really take. he didn't bite though.


----------



## Elmore (Oct 21, 2005)

Ax-man, are Gingko's easy or hard when it comes getting a successful union after grafting?? 
My opinion is, easy but don't tell everybody.
Are the Todd's bud grafted or did you use another form of grafting???
Both. The one in front is side/veneer grafted and the one behind it was chip budded.


----------



## Chucky (Oct 22, 2005)

There is a way to tell a female ginkgo seedling from a male seedling (at least two years old).


----------



## Elmore (Oct 22, 2005)

Chucky said:


> There is a way to tell a female ginkgo seedling from a male seedling (at least two years old).


No shet...how?


----------



## Chucky (Oct 22, 2005)

I have no idea, Elmore. I was hoping, looking at your last post, that in your giving out secrets mode, that I might draw one out of you. Apparently, it didn't work.


----------



## Elmore (Oct 23, 2005)

Chucky said:


> There is a way to tell a female ginkgo seedling from a male seedling (at least two years old).


Did you mean...Is there is a way to tell a female ginkgo seedling from a male seedling (at least two years old)?
As far as I know...there is no way to tell a female ginkgo seedling from a male seedling (at least two years old). Unless you observe the flowers or fruit. This usually takes place after many years.


----------



## stumpy66 (Oct 23, 2005)

I ground out a ginko stump this weekend.....It had been cut back to a 3 foot high stump a year ago and had a lot of regrowth on it, about 10 feet worth....seems a tough old girl to me.......good stump to grind, soft wood with no surprises....not a bad smell and a pretty pink colour for the last years xylem ring....(which also indicated a conciderable amount of growth in the last year).


----------



## tomreeve (Nov 1, 2005)

Elmore,
Does Ginko need an overwintering?
For instance, Could I keep a Ginko bonsai inside all year?
And where can I get a small seedling of the Todd's broom?
thanks
tom


----------



## Elmore (Nov 1, 2005)

tomreeve said:


> Elmore,
> Does Ginko need an overwintering?
> For instance, Could I keep a Ginko bonsai inside all year?
> And where can I get a small seedling of the Todd's broom?
> ...


Perhaps it could be kept in an un-heated structure with a lot of light but if brought into your home I am sure it would die.
There are no seedlings of 'Todd'. It is a grafted cultivar. Produced asexually.
Anyone into asexual propagation? heh heh


----------



## pmuscato (Nov 3, 2005)

Elmore, are there any Ginko cultivars that could do well in zone 8 or even 9.?


----------



## Elmore (Nov 3, 2005)

pmuscato said:


> Elmore, are there any Ginko cultivars that could do well in zone 8 or even 9.?


All should be excellent in Z8. Probably all will do okay in Z9 but may not color as well in Fall.


----------



## pmuscato (Nov 7, 2005)

You just don't see Ginko growing in fl. unless it's in a bonsai dish.


----------



## Elmore (Nov 8, 2005)

pmuscato said:


> You just don't see Ginko growing in fl. unless it's in a bonsai dish.


A few years back Bent Oak Nursery in or about Ocala, Florida, had some 3"-4" Ginkgo. Beauties.


----------

